# A Giant No More?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a really good read about the U.S. and Global Grain Trade.	Lengthy 5 page article...but good. Lots of insight.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agricultu...no-me_9-ar23762


----------

